# Possibly An Answer Please Read Through



## zenway (May 11, 2010)

I would like to begin by saying that I think that the most important thing to consider when trying to tackle DP is to understand that it is not exclusively a physical, emotional, mental, or spiritual ailment that needs to be individually corrected but rather all combined that need to be looked at.

I have been feeling like complete garbage for coming onto three years now. I exercise 5 days a week, eat an impeccable diet and have become so frustrated that I feel terrible yet am physically active and eat well.

I went to a doctor who does Biorhythm testing which is a method used in Europe (whether or not you want to believe it the U.S. medical system based solely on biology is quite behind). Anyway it sends electric impulses through your body and can test your reaction to certain introduced substances and can also pick up on hormone imbalances, mold reactions, allergies and had shown that a big problem I am suffering from is food allergies. With that said people need to realize that foods such as wheat and grains are not foods that can be consumed without extreme lengths taken in preparation and are not natural to the human diet. Reading further it seems as though food allergies (or rather food intolerances) can "scramble" your brain and cause lethargy, memory loss, inhibited cognitive abilities as well as physical weakness, tiredness and the like. The reason I use the term food intolerances is that most people experience bad reactions to food because they consume it on such a regular basis that their bodies cannot handle it and begin seeing it as a problem. To sum it up EVERYONE is going to have different food intolerances but the biggest culprit would be wheat and similar grains such as quinoa as well as processed or even "natural" sugar. I have gone through a huge elimination of certain foods and have begun to have way more physical energy and wellbeing. Also rotating your diet is an EXTREMELY important thing to do in order to reduces ones susceptibility to food intolerances.

I have also found that the constant "voice" in your head that you hear that tells you to make every decision, remind you that you are late for something, and all of the incessant chatter that it produces is a problem. I am not religious in the least bit (thought I would throw that out there) but from a different standpoint there are a couple books I have read that rocketlaunched me into understanding what the ego is and the illusory world we live in. I really feel that once you start practicing LIVING in the moment and not thinking so bloody much, such as about how bad your DP is, you will really start to get a grip on reality. The two books that I recommend picking up (which can also spark your interest in others) are (1. The Untethered Soul by Michael singer and Take me to truth by Nouk Sanchez and Thomas Viera)... It is a starting point to not only combat DP in the sense of feeling mentally trapped but to also free yourself from the false so called reality that causes so much suffering.

Now on the subject of physically aiding yourself to recovery there are some supplements I find very helpful.
I starting taking Natural Calm's Magnesium supplement (read about magnesium I am too lazy to write a report) but it relaxes you so much and I noticed a big difference in TWO days. Just feeling more grounded and not all high strung or like I am awake but dreaming. I also find that as a good energy booster taking a B-Vitamin complex with food really works to give you a physical boost. Vitamin D3 is also crucial especially if you live in parts of the world where the suns rays are inadequate to provide the necessary amount of this vitamin. The user in this forum Tommygunz posted some certain supplements to take and I have just begun several of them. You can read about his posting here (http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover/)

All in all I still do not feel 100 percent but I can tell you I feel a hundred times better than I did a month ago.
To sum it up I strongly believe that addressing food intolerances, some reading into subjects of intuition rather than intellect, and vitamin supplements can really help you out. Please also check out Tommygunz posting because I think his vitamin recommendations are really good. Remember if you want something you must put your energy out there to make it happen. Don't half ass a diet of no wheat or whatever may be ailing you. Don't have ass any of it because if you do there is no point of doing it in the first place.

Remember that this feeling can be changed and that what you focus on grows. I had obsessive compulsive thoughts on my DP and that does not help. Don't just say you WILL feel better... Tell yourself you ARE better. Do not underestimate the power of the mind and spirit/chi/shakti.

Thank you for reading I hope this may help at least one person.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey really good informative post. Did you try the biorythmic thing? Did it show anything abnormal for hormone balance?


----------



## ruston33 (May 11, 2010)

zenway said:


> I would like to begin by saying that I think that the most important thing to consider when trying to tackle DP is to understand that it is not exclusively a physical, emotional, mental, or spiritual ailment that needs to be individually corrected but rather all combined that need to be looked at.
> 
> I have been feeling like complete garbage for coming onto three years now. I exercise 5 days a week, eat an impeccable diet and have become so frustrated that I feel terrible yet am physically active and eat well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruston33 (May 11, 2010)

you need to eliminate all dairy products as well as wheat...the proteins that are poisoning you are gluten and casein. you are most likely allergic to such things as corn products.....corn starch and flour ect.....need to start testing it out.


----------



## zenway (May 11, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey really good informative post. Did you try the biorythmic thing? Did it show anything abnormal for hormone balance?


Yes it did. The main problems were food allergies, mold, yeast (most likely candida), adrenal imbalances... Most of these (except for mold - I live in Hawaii so it is extremely moist and there is a lot of it here) are caused by food intolerances and the system not being able to handle it. It also showed somewhat of a lower than optimal functioning thyroid, which would explain why I am ALWAYS cold. I am going back soon for a reassessment because I initially had the tests done in February. I followed the diet for a while felt better then went back to eating sugar and wheat and was just awful again. Now it has been about a good solid 2 weeks of proper eating habits and I feel SO much better. So for hormonal imbalances the adrenal glands could explain something. "The adrenal glands are endocrine glands that have the primary function of producing hormones related to the stress response. They produce a number of hormones, the most commonly known of which are adrenaline and testosterone." There is much more to adrenal gland function that you can read about and see how the hormones can make you feel DP symptoms by the sheer exhaustion of the system. Of course everyone is going to affected differently but I think that the Biorhythm method of locating the problem areas definitely works. I am very skeptical of different treatments because I have spent so much time/money going to doctors to find out what was wrong and none of them had an answer until I had this testing done...

Here is what it is called and the function. GERMAN BIOENERGETIC MEDICINE. The German VEGA assessment instrument during most visits. This method assesses the body's autonomic nervous system responses to standardized frequencies that have known relationships to organs, hormones, toxins and allergens.


----------



## zenway (May 11, 2010)

ruston33 said:


> you need to eliminate all dairy products as well as wheat...the proteins that are poisoning you are gluten and casein. you are most likely allergic to such things as corn products.....corn starch and flour ect.....need to start testing it out.


Hey yes you are correct I have eliminated dairy as well I forgot to include that in my post because I have never really eaten much to begin with. It is unnatural for humans to consume dairy especially milk. No creature on the face of the planet consumes milk after infancy so why should we? I personally don't think eliminating wheat and dairy are high prices to pay to actually begin to feel like you are living your life again.


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

It seems that people are globally (well at least in the Western world) becoming aware of what they eat.. It's like a growing...movement?

I try to avoid white sugar and whey. Dairy products I haven't consumed for two years anyway.. Next I'll give up everything containing gluten and then probably all grains..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I went to an endocrinologist who did a lot of tests which showed I have severe adrenal fatigue and extremely low cortisol levels. I have been taking cortisol and DHEA for about 2 months now and am feeling better by the day. I think a hormone imbalance could very possibly explain a lot for some of us.


----------

